# Brits on active service (videos)



## Kirkhill (11 Dec 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7630379372169316974&q=royal+navy
http://media.putfile.com/way_to_armadillo

Don't know if any of you lot have seen these yet.  First time I've seen them.  Came out over the summer I believe.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (20 Dec 2005)

The "Way to Armarillo" video is from very early 2004 or late 2003 - since We ( the Danish forces ) took over Al Faw ( where it's filmed ) in early 2004 - and damn that place is boring, so no wonder they had time to make the video... 

There's a Dutch version out there too (from Afghanistan) http://media.putfile.com/dutch_amarillo


----------



## big bad john (20 Dec 2005)

Pfc_Norup said:
			
		

> The "Way to Armarillo" video is from very early 2004 or late 2003 - since We ( the Danish forces ) took over Al Faw ( where it's filmed ) in early 2004 - and damn that place is boring, so no wonder they had time to make the video...
> 
> There's a Dutch version out there too (from Afghanistan) http://media.putfile.com/dutch_amarillo



Cudos to the Dutch Marines, but I prefer the original which was very popular in the UK, "Is This The Way To Armadillo?". 
http://www.ttr2.com/2005/05/british-army-amarillo-video.html


----------



## winchable (20 Dec 2005)

Ah that tune brings back some strange memories.


----------



## old medic (21 Dec 2005)

"Her Majesty's armed forces never cease to amaze me. To be able to carry out such acts of determination, sacrifice and heroism in so many spheres of the world and, at the same time, to be recording hit videos is a measure of the quality of the British Armed Forces. - _Defence Secretary John Reid on opening the Queen's Speech debate on defence 18th May 2005._

http://fun.tjworld.org/armadillo/


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Is_This_the_Way_to_Amarillo

On 13 May 2005, a spoof video of the song made by the Royal Dragoon Guards stationed in Iraq was emailed so frequently it crashed a server at the Ministry of Defence. The spoof was entitled "Is This The Way To Armadillo [sic]". . The Dutch military, stationed in Afghanistan, made their own version.

You can download the full Dutch version here:

http://www.kicken.com/2005/www.kicken.com-amarillo.army.wmv


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Dec 2005)

Hmmm...Brits, the Navy and a Queen song...nope.  Cant make any inferrences there. :warstory:


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Dec 2005)

> Hmmm...Brits, the Navy and a Queen song...nope.  Cant make any inferrences there.



The traditions of the RN per First Sea Lord Winston Churchill "Rum, sodomy and the lash"

Ducking now. ;D :warstory:


----------

